

Ask HN: how many posts a day is OK to submit on HN? - itsybaev

Hello, hackers.
Could you advise if there's any limit on number of posts that can be submitted daily? Sometimes I submit 10-15 posts a day (mostly news), so curious if I can be banned for overposting.
======
dgunn
You made an account 18 days ago and you're posting 10-15 posts a day? Maybe
you should try to get involved in the community a bit.

I consider HN a place to talk about news. Not post it. You post it if you
happen to be the one who found something interesting. I can't imaging you're
finding 15 news stories a day on your own that are worth reading unless your
goal is to just post stuff on HN.

~~~
itsybaev
You're right. I think it was an addiction in some way, because I often
received points for my posts (usually 2-5 points and several times I got
30-60) and kinda liked that.

------
mindcrime
I've posted 2 or 3, maybe as many as 4, in the same day before. But it's
pretty uncommon. While it may not be a written rule, the unstated sense of
etiquette here seems to be to avoid posting just for the sake of posting, or
for the sake of gaining karma gratuitously.

------
brudgers
Looking at your profile, there are 48 submissions counting this one. Over 18
days, that's not unreasonable considering that they often are receiving
upvotes and several have generated meaningful comment threads.

I tend to submit articles in clusters, so I suspect that it is not an uncommon
pattern. So long as your submissions are not getting heavily flagged you
should be ok. If you find yourself banned, take a few weeks break and work on
your comments.

------
rlpb
Measure the community's appreciation on the upvotes your submissions get. No
upvotes? Don't post articles like those, since the community doesn't want
them. Lots of upvotes? Post more like those, since the community wants them.

~~~
DanBC
> Lots of upvotes? Post more like those, since the community wants them.

I wish I could agree but sometimes articles with many upvotes are lousy
articles.

------
xijuan
Ah! Yes, very soon, you may be banned for overposting. Then you will only be
allowed to submit two or three posts a day! That is what happened to me.

~~~
itsybaev
Thanks a lot. I'll limit myself to 1-3 posts then.

~~~
dgunn
Based on the number of upvotes your submissions get, I would just step back a
while and try to understand what the community likes to read. You're really
thinking about it all wrong. Don't limit yourself to 1-3/day. Limit yourself
to participating in the discussion and only posting good quality links.

~~~
itsybaev
Learning always takes some time, right? You've been here for 2 years , while
I've registered just 18 days ago (started posting on HN about a week ago). I
was a bit obsessed with karma accumulation, at the same time I was learning
the community. Reading a lot daily I often find interesting articles or news,
that I'd like to share with others. Don't blame me for my passion, I've
already realized myself being overposting. However that has helped me to
figured out fast what's interesting for people here. I'd say that was my small
marketing research which gave me quick results. So now I want to step back a
while, as you've said.

------
thoughtcriminal
Posts a day? I'd say only one a day MAX, although I have no idea what the real
number is.

If you're posting 10-15 a day, go outside and get a hobby.

